# Occasional Nose Drip



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it is pretty normal. Henry has always done this. So did Tony. I don't notice it with Millie though...

If its not normal I guess he is in for a vet visit too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Both dogs do it the whole time I'm grooming them. So nice to have it drop on my head or face when I'm doing their feet and they're standing above me. Vienna's does it all the time though, especially when she's relaxed.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Suri's does a good bit. I just took her off the grooming table and she had a few spots.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Both dogs do it the whole time I'm grooming them. So nice to have it drop on my head or face when I'm doing their feet and they're standing above me.


LOL - same here. 

Cosmo's nose drips reliably during grooming. I haven't noticed it any other time.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond's nose gets real wet and drips if he's getting groomed (I think he is stressed then...) or if he's reeeally sleepy.  It's a bit cute, when he's sleepy. He affectionately cuddles up on me and leaves a big wet spot on my arm, lol.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel gets that too. I think it's not sth that you should worry.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you all! so great to be able to ask.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, Dexter's nose drips when I'm grooming him. I'm guessing it is a stress thing.


----------

